# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Сборник решенных задач 1с специалист 8.2 платформа!

## agasi79

Друзья, знаю что есть сборник решенных задач по книге подготовки 1с специалист 8.2 платформа, кто нибудь знает где взять?
Нужна ссылка.

----------


## vova-forum

Надо только доработать
http://infostart.ru/community/groups/1053/forum/75535/

----------


## Alexkonrad

Что-то сегодня я навалился на форум :)
Но, честно, материала накопилось много на эту тему. 
Для подготовки к *1С:Специалист по Платформе 8.2* я настоятельно рекомендую *эту статью* с полной на 2013 год подборкой методики (видео решения задач, Платформа, курсы и, естественно, решения всех задач экзамена).

----------

pussy (07.10.2013)

----------


## vova-forum

Если Вы самостоятельно готовитесь , то можете зайти 1c.80a.org  там бесплатные занятия с партнером онлайн, правда народу очень мало но с десяток работает.

----------

